# Stanza for iPad



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Contrary to statements on the developers website, they were working on an iPad specific version of Stanza. I just downloaded it from the iTunes store, and it's great!

This thing will let your set margins, justification, line spacing, hyphenation, select from bout 97 typefaces, in-app brightness control, send books wirelessly from Calibre, change metadata, set background and text colors, paragraph spacing, indents, set tags/groups from within the app, and more.

What's not to like? I have a new favorite book reader.   

Mike


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow it looks great! I can read my fictionwise books now 

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Good to know. Although I already converted all my non kindle books for use with iBooks so I don't need it anymore


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Stanza is my default reading app! I am just thrilled with the iPad version!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Good to know. Although I already converted all my non kindle books for use with iBooks so I don't need it anymore


As did I. You can always move them over if you feel like it. Same format. The only thing I miss from iBooks is the two-page display.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I always figured they would do an iPad version...off to download it now!

Very cool; the update was waiting for me when I went to the App Store, easy peasy!  Works great.  All the books I had already put into Stanza were there waiting for me.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the things I particularly like about it is the ability to change the screen brightness by just dragging a finger up and down the screen.


Mike


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I put Stanza on my iPod Touch last night and I love it!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the way page turns work, and agree that the screen dimming is a nice touch.  It is also easy to load books from Dropbox.  I have not been able to do that with the Kindle app (haven't tried with ibook)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I hadn't tried sending books from Calibre to Stanza via WiFi in a while. I gave it a try tonight and it's now amazing fast instead of miserably slow. No reason to spend the time transferring books via the USB connection. It's great!

Mike


----------

